# ipod nano 2gb, ecran vide mais fonctionne



## ccciolll (8 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

j'utilise un ipod nano.

Depuis qqes temps, il me fait un truc bizarre. 

Quand je l'allume, il fait un écran tout blanc qqes secondes puis devient noir.
Au début j'avais cru à une décharge donc j'avais laissé tombé le temps d'avoir accès à une prise USB (une dizaine de jours sans ordinateur, c'est les vacances).

Mais là, même rechargé, il faisait ça.
J'ai donc tenté le reset en appuyant 6 secondes sur menu+bouton central. Plusieurs fois de suite.
Il réagit, mais pas de logo apple et pas de changement de comportement.
Et j'ai aussi remarqué que je peux naviguer (cliquetis de la molette, et je peux sélectionner une musique, mais au hasard puisque je ne vois plus les menus).
Il fonctionne dnc, l'écran n'est pas totalement mort non plus puisqu'il fait le blanc (et il me semble, mais là je ne suis pas sur le bon ordi pour vérifier) qu'il affiche encore le "ne pas débrancher" quand je le branche à l'ordi de départ. D'ailleurs, branché sur le mac de départ il se connecte à iTunes sans souci.

J'ai aussi essayé la manip de brancher/débrancher pls fois une jack. Pas d'amélioration. Il réagit à chaque coup en faisant écran blanc qqes secondes, mais c'est tout.

Une solution ?
Est-ce qu'on peut faire un diagnostic du hard en le branchant au mac ?


----------



## ccciolll (12 Mai 2014)

Si ça peut aider à trouver l'origine du problème, à deux reprises, alors que j'écoutais du son, j'ai remarqué que l'écran était revenu, mais la plupart du temps je n'ai que cet écran blanc (encore le cas en ce moment)


----------



## ccciolll (13 Mai 2014)

Bon, je corrige une info.
Quand je le connecte à son mac d'origine, l'écran ne fait rien de plus que s'allumer en blanc puis se réteindre au bout d'une seconde (donc ce qu'il fait lors de n'importe quelle opération (clic sur une touche))
Donc je n'ai plus, comme je l'avais affirmé précédemment, l'écran "ne pas débrancher" qui s'allume lorsque je le mets sur le mac.

Il continue à être accessible normalement via iTunes.

Quand il est branché au mac, l'écran reste noir même si je tripote les touches (par contre il cliquète s'il n'est pas en mode HOLD et que je le tripote)

Quand je l'éjecte de iTunes, il fait aussi un petit coup d'écran blanc d'une seconde. Et ensuite, même si je laisse le câble USB branché, il réagit de la même façon que sans (càd écran blanc de 1 seconde à chaque tripotage).

Contrairement à ce que j'avais affirmé dans le premier message, également, l'introduction/extraction d'une jack ne le fait pas réagir (tant qu'on prend soin de le tenir par les côtés, bien sûr). IDem avec le câble usb, si je le branche juste comme ça, pas de réaction de l'écran.

Autre détail que j'ajoute : quand il fait son écran blanc d1 seconde, ensuite il ne fiat pas tout de suite un écran noir mais un écran gris très foncé avec 3 lignes horizontales noires dans la partie haute (c'est presque invisible) pendant aussi une seconde, et ensuite l'écran noir.

Le son fonctionne, la navigation semble fonctionner aussi (difficile à dire à l'aveugle, d'autant que je l'ai depuis 2 mois donc je ne suis pas familier de cette nav).

J'ai essayé de tapoter l'écran (lu un témoignage sur macbid de qqun qui retrouvait son écran de cette façon) mais sans succès.

Toujours dans l'impasse.


----------



## ccciolll (12 Juin 2014)

J'ai tenté aujourd'hui la restauration complète de l'ipod via itunes.

Mais ça n'a pas amélioré mon problème.

Il me fait encore l'écran blanc de qqes secondes.

À noter, tout de même, que de temps en temps, à l'allumage, il affiche les menus normalement. Et quand c'est le cas, il les laisse à priori (je dis à priori car je n'ai pas le nez dessus quand je l'utilise) affichés pendant toute la durée de l'utilisation. Mais bon, la plupart du temps c'est écran blanc.

De fait, je pense qu'il s'agit bien d'un problème soft et non pas hard, sinon l'intermittence d'affichage ne serait pas calée sur des sessions d'utilisation mais plutôt sur des conditions physiques.


----------



## ccciolll (18 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, des nouvelle (mais pas très enthousiasmantes).

J'ai fait subir, involontairement, une décharge profonde à cet iPod (en gros je l'ai oublié pendant 6 mois puisque je n'en avais plus l'usage, n'ayant plus de textes de théâtre à apprendre)

Quand je l'ai reconnecté à un mac pour le recharger, et après qu'il se soit rechargé, j'ai eu une session de fonctionnement de l'affichage, avec toutefois une particularité : il était passé en idéogramme (Chinois ou japonais, je l'ignore). J'ai pu le repasser en Français en suivant des conseils de navigation trouvés sur internet.

Puis, à la session suivante, c'était revenu à cette panne d'affichage avec écran blanc (mais il ne fait plus d'écran gris foncé ensuite, ça ça a changé) et en outre, désormais, il sonne tous les matins à 8:00 précises.

Y-a-t'il dans tout ces signes des nouveaux éléments permettant d'envisager une solution à mon problème ?


----------

